# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Airline Pilot, test fro AAS?

## Saunacrank

My boy is an airline pilot and is ready for AAS, 23 6'1" 225 11%. But he's an airline pilot an is worried about getting tested. I was going to have him run a basic test e 500mg/wk for 10 weeks for first cycle with 25mg dbol ed for 4 wks. Should he be worried or no? arent the tests for AAS super expensive

----------


## jaysunderstudy

The best way to find out would be to ask, but I think when it comes to that, they're probably more worried about stuff like marijuana, cocaine, meth, that actually can affect his judgment in the air.

----------


## MBaraso

my brother is a commercial pilot...They don't test

----------


## Saunacrank

lol yeah ask...."Hey by the chance, do you guys test for anabolic steroid usage? Don't mind my large stature, just theoretically"

----------


## maxiderm

its a risk he is going to have to take

but i doubt they would ever test him for that. seriously unless it looks like hes blowing the f*ck up and getting massively swole then they might be suspicious, but normally they wont even notice and plus steriod testing costs a few hundred bucks so its not something that is hardly ever done exept in pro sports.

----------


## Strategus

Flying is a job that is more "sensitive" than most routine factory or office or sales or labor jobs. In most low-moderate income/skill jobs, all they're looking for is recreational drugs. 

However, with security-sensitive, safety-conscious, highly skilled professions like pilots, I would think they would maintain the ability to test, although they probably don't screen *everyone* because of the cost. 

I doubt they would test *routinely* for AAS, but I think the A/L would have the resources and capability to test *if they suspected* AAS for any reason. Doesn't matter why - could be some simple argument or simply talking about workouts/looking like ya lift.

In other words, pre-employment and random drug screens would be for the usual garbage, but since flying is a profession that is screened medically and behaviorally more than a lot of other jobs...I would assume that the airlines could test if they saw a need for it...sorta on a random basis.

Personally...I'd avoid all AAS if the profession is anything like flying, air traffic control, work in a power plant, hazmat truck driving, etc. etc. 

I've never done AAS (not enough time for my natural gains), but I'm hardly against it. 

I think it's fine if someone works on a construction site or a factory or an office, but I'd rather my airline pilot not be one week off-cycle and annoyed/depressed right while we're 300 miles west of Hawaii over the middle of nowhere in the Pacific Ocean.

----------

